# 1978 Evinrude 25 HP - Problems



## Cubman (Oct 18, 2008)

Yesterday when I took my boat out, the motor didn't operate the way it normally does. It would run, but die out frequently. Water was coming out from the normal location, but it was also shooting out from the two holes on the lower unit (on the left side of the picture). Is there anything wrong with my motor? I only ran it long enough to put it back on the trailer because I wasn't sure. I also noticed that the exhaust was coming up in large bubbles. It might have been doing it before, but this is the first time I noticed it. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## papasage (Oct 19, 2008)

that is normal for water and exhaust to come out of the 2 holes . also water comes out of the little hole unde the powerhead . it is onleya indicator that the water pump is pumping . the cutting off sounds like the carbs needing cleanning . ther might be a idle speed ajustment on the carbs . that would be a screw with a spring behind it .
carb kit at NAPA is 18-7222 with out float is 18-7042 also avaible through O Rilies


----------



## Cubman (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, papasage. Is this the rebuild kit I need for the carb? My only local options are autozone or advance auto parts.
https://www.iboats.com/mall/partfin...gd_poid=109344&gd_row=34&session_id=897045138
I'd like to change the lower unit oil at the same time. Will I need any special tools to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wide slotted screwdriver. Possibly might need to put a crescent wrench on the screwdriver if it is to tight to turn by hand. Drain pan, and the little injector doohickey you can get with a bottle of Pennzoil at Wallyworld. Fill from the bottom to the top with the injector doohickey, and when it is full, put the top screw in. Then remove the injector thing, and quickly put the bottom screw in. When that is in, pull the top one again, and top off what probably spilled when you failed to put the bottom one on fast enough.


----------



## Cubman (Dec 9, 2008)

The motor wouldn't crank after it ran like this, so I took it to a repair shop. $220 later I have a new power pack. :-& At least now I can get back to :fishing:


----------

